# How rare are female 'mustard gas' bettas?



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

I pay about $5 or less plus shipping for halfmoon mustard gas Plakats so I'd have to say no


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I know the males are fairly common, but I've never seen a female before. It doesn't matter if she's rare, I'm just curious.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Betta132 said:


> I know the males are fairly common, but I've never seen a female before. It doesn't matter if she's rare, I'm just curious.


I've got two pairs right now, check aquabid, there are always 5-10 on there, a couple people sell them as $1 auctions


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Alright, so I guess they're just unusual in our area. It doesn't make any difference to me, she's still pretty. 
Are blue/green piebalds unusual?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Betta132 said:


> Alright, so I guess they're just unusual in our area. It doesn't make any difference to me, she's still pretty.
> Are blue/green piebalds unusual?


I've never kept any so no idea, I'd ask one of the major breeders off do AB, most of them are more than willing to discuss strains and color variations


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

they are as common or rare as male mustard gas bettas. 
i just bough a marbled HMPK female mustard gas blue dragon, and am looking for a good HM male in the US to match her to (dont want to bother with a transshiper).


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

@[email protected] said:


> they are as common or rare as male mustard gas bettas.
> i just bough a marbled HMPK female mustard gas blue dragon, and am looking for a good HM male in the US to match her to (dont want to bother with a transshiper).


Marko I know a guy in Texas who breeds and imports, want his email?


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

You can find them easily online, but for local- probably depends on where you live. Ive seen a few male mustards but I managed to pick up this girl in a group of other bettas at a LFS and she was the only one that was this colour


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aside from a teeny bit more blue on the tail, mine looks exactly like that beauty.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

You can expect them to fight pretty badly if you are keeping the 2 of them together in a community tank. Be prepared to give one of them her own home.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually have four females in a community tank, a 65 gallon. The largest one is dominant, the second largest is second in command, and the two newcomers are last. The largest one ignores the others, and the 2IC just flares when she sees them. They don't actually fight, just flare now and then when another gets too close, maybe circle a bit, but never actually bite. Community tanks with more than one female actually work when you have enough cover and more than two bettas.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

VivaDaWolf said:


> You can find them easily online, but for local- probably depends on where you live. Ive seen a few male mustards but I managed to pick up this girl in a group of other bettas at a LFS and she was the only one that was this colour


Flo, not sure where you got this one from. But I bought a female that looks like this from Win not long ago. Blue scales with what appeard to be mustard gas yellow fins. 

As for mine, I've been trying to figure out whether it's a HMPK or just a regular HM.....


----------

